# Hitachi M12V Router Problem



## dcarriere (Sep 24, 2004)

I just recently bought a Hitachi M12v Router to go in my Router Workshop table. The bits (happened with a spiral and a rabbet bit) have a tendency to pop out of the collet when using a 1/4 inch collet. I don't have that problem when using the 1/2 collet. All of the slits are aligned on both the 1/4 inch insert collet and the 1/2 collet. I contacted Hitachi and they sent me another collet set. I still have the same problem.

I was wondering if there were anyone else with the same problem and if was possible to solve it.


----------



## x372sailor (Dec 24, 2004)

dcarriere said:


> I just recently bought a Hitachi M12v Router to go in my Router Workshop table. The bits (happened with a spiral and a rabbet bit) have a tendency to pop out of the collet when using a 1/4 inch collet. I don't have that problem when using the 1/2 collet. All of the slits are aligned on both the 1/4 inch insert collet and the 1/2 collet. I contacted Hitachi and they sent me another collet set. I still have the same problem.
> 
> I was wondering if there were anyone else with the same problem and if was possible to solve it.


My Hitachi is a few years old so maybe this is a new problem. I have never experienced it. (I usually use 1/2" shank bits but I do have a few 1/4" shafts. When you insert the bits are they a good friction fit in the 1/4" collet, and similarly is the 1/4" collet a reasonable friction fit in the 1/2" collet? Mine are both.

I am always careful to align the slots and insert bits the full length of the 1/4" collet and the 1/4" collet is fully buried in the 1/2" collet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One important tip: be sure your bits are clean, rust & oil free before inserting them. Check to see if the bit is bottoming out inside the collet. If you insert the bit fully till it stops, then back it off 1/8" you should get a tight fit. Remember as the nut is tightened the collet is pulled into the shaft opening. This can cause the bit to bottom and not give a good grip. Somebody suggested inserting a small O-ring the same diameter as your bit into the collet before installing the bit. This allows the collet to tighten while eliminating the bit bottoming out. I dont know if its the same on the Hitachi as it is on the Bosch, but some collets require that you insert them into the nut with a sort of twisting action to seat them fully before attaching the nut to the sleeve. Another possibility is a burr or chip inside the nut. If your mating surfaces are clean and none of this helps contact a repair facility for assistance. DO NOT USE A ROUTER WITH LOOSE BITS! THIS IS VERY DANGEROUS!

Mike


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Check your cutters 1/4" or 6mm That is the trap you may fall into
Tom


----------

